# Meine Teichmuschel mag ihr Sandbett nicht



## inge50 (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

habe vor zwei Jahren 2 große __ Muscheln in unseren Miniteich gesetzt.
Eine Muschel habe ich vor ein paar Tagen leer gefunden, sie hat nicht überlebt.
Jetzt wollte ich der anderen Muschel etwas gutes tun. Hab gelesen, dass man den Muscheln auch eine Schale mit Sand geben kann. Unser Teich hat nur Kies.
Hab also an einer Stelle Sand hinein gegeben und die Muschel darauf gelegt.
Es hat ihr aber wohl nicht gefallen, am nächsten Tag war sie wieder weiter gewandert. Sie zieht wohl den Mulch vor. 
Kann sie sich dort besser tarnen, oder mag sie keine Sonne?
Denn das Wasser ist das gleiche. Ist ja auch nur ein Stückchen weiter gezogen.

Viele Grüße 
Inge


----------



## Dr.J (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine  Teichmuschel mag ihr Sandbett nicht*

Hallo Inge,

normalerweise würde ich sagen, dass Teichmuscheln Sand bevorzugen, allerdings fühlen sie sich in meinen Kiesteich seit Jahren ebenso wohl. Man kann also keine pauschale Antwort dazu geben. Haben andere vielleicht auch Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?


----------



## ThomasH (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Meine  Teichmuschel mag ihr Sandbett nicht*

Hallo Inge,
also meine Teichmuschel graben sich in ganz stinknormalen Kies immer wieder ein.
gruss
tom


----------



## inge50 (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Meine  Teichmuschel mag ihr Sandbett nicht*

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten.

Vielleicht hat der Muschel auch nur der Standort nicht gefallen.
Ich habe den Sand in die Mitte gegeben, damit ich sie besser beobachten kann.
Jetzt liegt sie schon seid 2 Tagen an einer Stelle, mit dunklem Hintergrund halb hinter einem größeren Stein. Wenns ihr dort besser gefällt soll sie halt dort bleiben.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------

